# Hang Tags & colors!!!!



## Omaggio Fratelli (Aug 13, 2007)

Question:

What is the significance of using Hang Tags? I'm working on a T-shirt line and I just wanted to see if their really is any point in using them. Also is it possible to get T-shirt labels in different colors other than white or black? And if so is it typically really expensive?


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

I think there is something about a hang tag that makes the garment 'appear' to be more expensive and better quality. People also think it's new because of a tag! Without a tag some might think it's used/reject. We all know that's not the case but i do think some people look at it that way.

I'm also putting a brand together and am thinking of either a small button badge or domed badge on the sleeve to make it appear better quality and a nice touch.

I print my own labels and heat press them on the original but you could screen print a label and then you choose the colours and can change label for each design.

I have not looked into getting labels sewn in yet but would if i sell enough. I think you can get different colours these days.

Lee


----------



## wiscot (Aug 14, 2007)

A hang-tag can add perceived value to your line, provided it is well designed, and contains pertinent information. As a retailer, I will mostly leave them on. I will remove them, though, if they contain your website. I really don't like to advertise how to undercut my store.
Sewn-in labels can also add perceived value, but be sure to always include easily legible info on size, content, care, and country of origin. Garment size should be _very_ easy to read. Many tags skimp on this, often to the detriment of the overall appeal.


----------



## Omaggio Fratelli (Aug 13, 2007)

That makes a lot of sense, thank you both for your help!!!


----------



## howrdstern (May 7, 2007)

wiscot said:


> A hang-tag can add perceived value to your line, provided it is well designed, and contains pertinent information. As a retailer, I will mostly leave them on. I will remove them, though, if they contain your website. I really don't like to advertise how to undercut my store.
> Sewn-in labels can also add perceived value, but be sure to always include easily legible info on size, content, care, and country of origin. Garment size should be _very_ easy to read. Many tags skimp on this, often to the detriment of the overall appeal.



to remove a hang tag because of a website address seems a little absurd- that web site can actually LEAD people to your establishment- seems like a good convo with the peson that supplys the garments would benefit both of you- and i'm sure undercutting (as you call it) can be delt with very easy while not compromising your retail market.


----------



## wiscot (Aug 14, 2007)

howrdstern said:


> to remove a hang tag because of a website address seems a little absurd- that web site can actually LEAD people to your establishment- seems like a good convo with the peson that supplys the garments would benefit both of you- and i'm sure undercutting (as you call it) can be delt with very easy while not compromising your retail market.


This is a very valid point. Some of my vendors do a wonderful job of driving customers into my store with a "locate a local shop" system. Others, like Life is good, use their website to drive their own direct-to-consumer sales.


----------

